# ED Deals abroad



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Help. There are so many clinics out there all promising the world! It's so hard to choose one!

Does anyone know of any DE deals? (i.e. pay a fee up front and if no baby after 2/3 cycles you get your money back or 2 cycles for the price of one!)

We would consider anywhere in Europe that has good success rates.

Thank you!

Simone


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Simone  
Gennet in the Czech Republic have a 'free cycle' deal, provided you meet their criteria. Why not post on the cycle or graduates thread - I'd post you a link but am struggling on mobile today.
Xx


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi

AVA-Peter do a multi cycle deal for ED if you do not get pregnant you get your money back, I had an email from my friend yesterday who is now using them as I had such a good experience and she is using that option, not sure about the price but they have great success rates and really good service.

She is going in June and said it is for 3 cycles and all frozen embryo transfers included and if you do not have a baby you get you money back - you better check with the clinic though as to prices and how it works etc  

Hope it helps 



Hugs Tilly xx


----------



## meal2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pedieos in Cyprus did have an up to 6 goes over 2 years for 7,500 euros - not sure if they still do this though.  A number of ladies on FF conceived from their 1st to 4th go, although as you'll see I didn't.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Simone,
It is 8 years since I cycled in Spain, so I am afraid I am not up to date with costs.  However, I know that there are some UK clinics (e.g. The London Women's Clinic who do ivf treatment deals for DE etc.    The advantage of having DE treatment in the UK is ID release donor for your child and free counselling which many people do find helpful as they move on to DE.  There are no quite a few clinics in the UK with short or no waiting lists.

Shady Grove in the US also do package deals - you get lots more information on donors in the US.

Best of luck,

Daisy xx
D


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Not sure what we will do yet as have an appointment at the rmc and may need another lap before we go again
I'm really interested in gennet though.

Simone Xxx


----------

